# Must read books for men



## Mr. Alexandre (Feb 6, 2020)

What is a book you believe every men should read at least once?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I dunno.
But I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be The Gallic Wars by Julius Cesar


----------



## Mr. Alexandre (Feb 6, 2020)

Peak and Pine said:


> I dunno.
> But I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be The Gallic Wars by Julius Cesar


Why?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Mr. Alexandre said:


> Why?


Again, I dunno. Haven't read it. But am finding it hard to think that any book should be singled out as The One Book Every Man Should Read. (Maybe the Mary Kay catalog. I kinda liked that.)


----------



## Mr. Alexandre (Feb 6, 2020)

What if you knew someone building a library for his own home, what book would you suggest him to get?


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas by Hunter S. Thompson.


----------



## vonSuess (Apr 29, 2017)

Great Gatsby; Odyssey; Iliad; War and Peace; Pride and Prejudice; Aeneid; To Kill a Mockingbird; Torah; Christian Bible; Quran.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

_The Tender Carnivore and the Sacred Game, _ Paul Shepard. Eerily prophetic, what with Beyond Beef and all . . .


----------



## Mr. Alexandre (Feb 6, 2020)

Oldsarge said:


> _The Tender Carnivore and the Sacred Game, _ Paul Shepard. Eerily prophetic, what with Beyond Beef and all . . .


Looked it up on

https://www.jstor.org/stable/j.ctt46n9cs
Seems very interesting


----------



## richard warren (Dec 10, 2015)

Top two books for me might well be Human Action by Ludwig von Mises and Probability, Statistics and Truth by his brother Richard.

Together they destroy much of the irrational belief that passes for knowledge and conventional wisdom.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Applying the KISS principle, I will limit my suggestions to the two books most influential books that I have read: The Bible, new International Version and Silas Marner by George Eliot.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I keep my Shakespeare collection as well as the KJV of the Bible always in close proximity. These texts are the cornerstones of the modern English language. English is what English is because of these works.

I also encourage the reading of Hemingway, particularly the Nick Adams stories and the Green Hills of Africa. 

Hillary’s account of summoning Everest is an achievement as well as TE Lawrence The 7 Pillars of Wisdom and Revolt in the Desert.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes*!


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I can't think of a single book I consider worth reading but that I wouldn't suggest to my daughter.

At a stretch, *maybe* something like a practical guide to beard care... but even that might spark interest in the female reader (I know I love watching "how to" shows on things I have no intention ever of engaging in, shows where they use words like "joist"... just knowledge for the sake of knowledge even treads into irrelevant practicum!)

DH


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

English is full of great, seldom heard words. Aglet, for example. It's clothing related.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Not sure folks are getting the premise here. _A book you feel every man should read at least once. _This would seem tp connote something life-long instructional. But _The Great Gatsby? _This is a book every man should read? The suggestions above may have moved their readers, but none seem of the calibre to fit what the OP's asking. Nothing may be.

*Read Shakespeare for the language. Gorgeous. But the stories are sappy. _Peak and Pine _is a phrase from _Macbeth._ Act 1, scene 1, 3rd witch speaks.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

As for the Bible, the OP's premise states, "..._*every* man should read_." Christians are not every man.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

But if you want to know more about the language, read the Bible as literature, esp. the KJV.


----------



## Mr. Alexandre (Feb 6, 2020)

As I feel this could become a nice thread, I made a new post with a less restrictive question.

Here is the link if you wish to visit it:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/home-library-essential-books-2-0.242512/


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> But if you want to know more about the language, read the Bible as literature, esp. the KJV.


I had P.D James over to dinner back around 2000-2001 (it was during her last tour, for "Death in Holy Orders", and she was in town), and remarked that the two books she keeps (kept, now) next to her dictionaries are the KJV and the Book of Common Prayer, both being inexhaustible resources for English usage.

DC


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Peak and Pine said:


> As for the Bible, the OP's premise states, "..._*every* man should read_." Christians are not every man.


Given given the OP's premise, then a KJV with a NKJV alongside it is indispensable. Your premise is that the Bible is only for Christians. However, that premise is nowhere in the Bible. See Romans 10.17

And it's a misconception that the Holy Bible is a "book". Technically, it's a collection of writings, covering multiple genres, over a span of at least 1200 years, and dozens of authors. And the Gospels are essentially a genre not themselves.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Now, back to the OP's original post--LOL. It's a brutal hypothetical--which I like. I'll presuppose that the "every man" in your hypothetical can already read English at at least a 12th grade level. Yes, I know, I'm giving a high-bar for today's society. And referencing my post above--I'd go with the Gospel of Luke.


----------

